# Non working archive thread



## macko420 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi,
This link doesn't seem to be working for me.  Is it me or is it 'broken'?  I was signed in when I tried it a few times.  Thanks!

Great Trade Power for Low Cost of Ownership- BBS Archive (Members Only)


----------



## Dave M (Aug 22, 2007)

You didn't provide the link and I can't find what you seek. I need help.

Could you provide the actual link that you saw? Or a link to the thread you saw it in (copy and paste the thread link from your browser's "Address" line)? Or provide more info: What's (1) the title of the thread and (2) date of the last post in the thread and (3) the forum where you saw the thread?

I'm just guessing that what you seek is in the old BBS, which was shut down over two years ago. There are no topics such as that in the archives for this BBS. But give us more info and we'll help!


----------



## macko420 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Dave,
It is on this page
http://www.tug2.net/tugadvic.shtml

near the bottom of the page, under  "Archived Bulletin Board Discussions of General Interest"

Thanks!  val


----------



## Dave M (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the directions! I have notified the two people who maintain the Advice section. 

Watch this thread for more info....


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 6, 2007)

this has been corrected...thank you for bringing it to our attention.


----------

